# Victoria hops for bittering



## SixStar (15/6/15)

Hi Guys,

I'm planning on growing some Victoria hops and am wondering if anyone has any experience with using them for bittering? I'm a bit worried it might be too harsh... I'm a big fan of Warrior and Magnum but don't if it's even possible to get those rhizomes.

Cheers!


----------

